# Ache went to her first grooming and Mama is NOT happy ! :(



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I miss her moptop, shaggy look already... I took Ache to the groomer for her first haircut. I wanted to see her eyes so I decided to try the Sierra's style. I took with me 10 pictures from the tutorial and I tried to explained what I want but it was not enough, I think. I am not happy with the bangs: too short and messy. I am very happy with the rest of her body, they did exactly what I told them but not in her face.  Maybe it looks shorter and a little strange in the center of her head because now that area is all white while the sides and ears still had a lot of color. One thing is clear: I love seeing those eyes.
How much time will it takes for the bangs to grow again?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry that you dont like it! I think she looks absolutely adorable!!! I love it when you can see their eyes!!
The bangs grow out pretty quickly on my dogs - I say give it a day or so and you will love it!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree...she looks really really good - it takes getting used to but the hair will relax and shag more with a day or two of life as a dog. I must say though...this is a wonderful job ... the face looks really good. Have you seen some of the disasters we've all endured?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh..she is PRECIOUS! I think it looks great, really. The bang hair will grow back pretty quick and you can always adjust it yourself when it gets a bit longer, but those eyes are sure pretty!


Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She does look so cute. I can understand, though why you're not happy. You have to allow yourself time to get used to the new look. I think the groomer did a great job. If you decide, over time, that you don't like it, let it grow back. I'm actually thinking of doing this with mine. I'm really upset at the moment that Ruby has ripped Milo's hair from his head so much that there isn't even enough to make a topknot.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I feel sooo much better now. Thanks. I was just looking at your thread of Kipling's unibrow and I also remember Izzo's nose. Yes, I should not be complaining about the bangs being too short...


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see what you don't like...they made a sort of ledge on the bangs where they drop around the sides of the eyes. They tried to layer the cheeks and it doesn't fall right. It will grow, and next time take these photos and tell them not to make that ledge again. It doesn't matter, Ache is still cute.

My girlfriend hatcheted her Nellie's left rear leg by mistake, but she's still adorable and the fur grows fast.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

shimpli said:


> I feel sooo much better now. Thanks. I was just looking at your thread of Kipling's unibrow and I also remember Izzo's nose. Yes, I should not be complaining about the bangs being too short...


My pain has been a source of perspective for many! LOL...


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

That's the great thing about hair it grows. very cute dog still.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it is just so adorable. Maybe it just takes some getting used to. Pretty eyes!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She looks darling! You are not use to it yet. As the others have said it will grow back. Also when you get them back from the groomer the hair does not fall the way it will in a few days.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll and I think the groomer did a good job. I bet you will like it when you get use to it ... and she gets messy on her own!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, everyone...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> She does look so cute. I can understand, though why you're not happy. You have to allow yourself time to get used to the new look. I think the groomer did a great job. If you decide, over time, that you don't like it, let it grow back. I'm actually thinking of doing this with mine. I'm really upset at the moment that Ruby has ripped Milo's hair from his head so much that there isn't even enough to make a topknot.


Ruby did WHAT??? That sweet little girl would not do that to her brother! Hmmmmm!
Okay, if she did he must have done something terrible to her:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I actually love her look!!!! Such a pretty girl!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I just have a puppy and don't know what I'm in for yet, but I think she looks beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks adorable! It just takes time to get used to something new.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ache has such an appealing face,with her little head on one side,she looks like such a grown up girl with her new fur cut!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

She's just ADORABLE!!!!! I LOVE the look : )
I know what you mean though about how white she looks around the eyes. I got Loki's bangs cut last week for the first time. I was looking at him the other day and thought he looked "off". I realized the area around his eyes were white where before they were darker colored hair.

It's a completely different look isn't it? I'm still getting used to it but love being able to see his loving eyes.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Being able to see their eyes is great. It takes time to get used to it and many times of grooming to get the look we like, I think. Thanks, guys !


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she is GORGOUS! So pretty!!!!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

I think this cut is beautiful  I think she looks great regardless 
But no worries, it'll grow back.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks !!! It is growing back. (slowly) Now it's 2 months of the haircut, time for another grooming so I will tell them NOT to touch her face.  I prefer the face a little shaggy. Here are some pictures now.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

shimpli said:


> I feel sooo much better now. Thanks. I was just looking at your thread of Kipling's unibrow and I also remember Izzo's nose. Yes, I should not be complaining about the bangs being too short...


I think she looks adorable! I love seeing their eyes, except when they shave a nose :/ How can we forget? LOL! I brought him back to the groomers and made certain they knew how unhappy I was. No shaved nose this time!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ache is perfect right now so cute. I say clean up around the paws. I love his coloring.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor Izzo and his nose. I remember the poodle-like shaving incident. Poor baby!

Ache looks great with her new hair growth - I love her coloring. She is so cute!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ache's hair grew out so nicely! She is so pretty with her longer hair in your avatar. I am patiently waiting for Lizzie's bad haircut to grow out. The top of her head is taking so long. At least her shaved nose is growing :whoo:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you. What a surprise when I saw this thread again. That haircut was in October. I was so upset with it that nobody has touch her hair on her face again. haha I am almost there to be able to put bows on her. So, yes, it grows SLOWLY... ( 6 long months) Just don't let anyone cut her hair again and wait and wait and wait... haha Here is Ache, yesterday, with her new bow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ache looks great! I love pink and gray. It does take a long time to grow out!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE Ache!!! She is BEAUTIFUL! Gorgeous eyes and coloring and such a cute bow. Is she really silky? She looks it. Super job with the topknot.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I think Ache is cute in ALL the pics.... I tried to put bows in Daisy's hair when she was little - but she scratched them out every time. And now - with Beau..... it would be a terrible mess! He loves to CHEW on her hair - and she MUST like it too because she lets him suck on a wad of hair until its a matted mess and I have to cut it out! 

Be glad you can keep those cute bows in!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO beautiful!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you, guys. The bow didn't last too much but I will keep trying. haha Linda, I don't know if she is silky, to be honest with you. This is my first Hav and I have no idea. I would like to know...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ache IS beautiful, in ALL her different "do's"!

I ordered a Madan brush and moustache comb recently, and they sent a complimentary clip-on hair bow with my order. (that actually stays in REALLY well, for those of you who do the top knot thing!) I tried it on Kodi just for the fun of it... He voted with his feet. He kept pawing at it incessantly until I relented and took it off. "The boys" in the family would have laughed at him anyway!ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ache is beautiful with a short OR long coat


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> Ache IS beautiful, in ALL her different "do's"!
> 
> I ordered a Madan brush and moustache comb recently, and they sent a complimentary clip-on hair bow with my order. (that actually stays in REALLY well, for those of you who do the top knot thing!) I tried it on Kodi just for the fun of it... He voted with his feet. He kept pawing at it incessantly until I relented and took it off. "The boys" in the family would have laughed at him anyway!ound:


Thanks. I bought a madan brush too and I LOVE IT ! They sent me the clip on. I will try that one. My boys would also laughed at mine if he was a boy, for sure. haha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not sold on the brush yet. I got the light blue one, and the backing is almost TOO soft. Also, the pins feel sharper on my hand than the CC brushes... I know Kodi isn't sold either. I DO like the moustache comb, though, and it was a lot less expensive than my CC one. (which I can't find!:frusty


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Karen, we want to see Kodi in his bow! :biggrin1: 

I really like the CC wooden pin brushes. When I bought them, I got both the large and the small and had mostly been using the small one. However, I misplaced the small one for awhile, so was using the large one and find that I am liking it as much or even better than the small one. I think they glide through the hair very nicely.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Karen, we want to see Kodi in his bow! :biggrin1:
> 
> I really like the CC wooden pin brushes. When I bought them, I got both the large and the small and had mostly been using the small one. However, I misplaced the small one for awhile, so was using the large one and find that I am liking it as much or even better than the small one. I think they glide through the hair very nicely.


Oh, what a shame... The bow made it into the trash last week.:biggrin1:

I love my CC metal pin brushes, but wasn't sure how the wood pin brushes would work on a long haired dog. Do they really get down to the skin? (Of course, Augie looks like he's "bushier" than Kodi, so if it gets through his coat, it should get through Kodi's!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I got the black one and the pins get down the skin much better than the CC wood pin bush. ( It is almost like using a comb) But, yes, the pins are sharper, so I don't use it near the face.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the pink Madan in the small size. I had a large red one but prefer the small. DH has been doing the grooming the past few weeks and Abby is actually getting better about it!
After her bath yesterday, I found a tiny bald spot on top of her head - think it might be hair pulled out from her topknot band being removed. I'll make sure to do that myself from now on since DH isn't as familiar about that part of grooming!!! I always do the topknot.

Ache is so beautiful with those gorgeous eyes showing. She does look silky - if she was cottony you would know it!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I have the pink Madan in the small size. I had a large red one but prefer the small. DH has been doing the grooming the past few weeks and Abby is actually getting better about it!
> After her bath yesterday, I found a tiny bald spot on top of her head - think it might be hair pulled out from her topknot band being removed. I'll make sure to do that myself from now on since DH isn't as familiar about that part of grooming!!! I always do the topknot.
> 
> Ache is so beautiful with those gorgeous eyes showing. She does look silky - if she was cottony you would know it!


Thanks. So good that DH is helping with the grooming now that the baby is almost home.  Four hands is much better than two, by far. haha


----------

